# Dodson and Horrell Placid



## Sessie (4 December 2009)

Does any one have any experience with this??

I have just started my 7 yr old sec D on it on the recommendation of my RI. I did try Magnitude for 5 months, but it didn't really have any effect.


----------



## samuelhorse (4 December 2009)

It didnt make any difference to my boy, but maybe didnt try it long enough x


----------



## Doublethyme (4 December 2009)

Made a noticeable difference to my niece's young cob, allowed us to really bring him on and eradicate some unwanted behaviours.

I think with calmers its just a case of keep trying different ones till you find one that works for that particular horse and their problem.


----------



## Aoibhin (4 December 2009)

worked wonders on my old boy (oh and the goat!) mind you nothing worked on the sec D i used to try &amp; ride!! he was just a evil loon.


----------



## Sessie (4 December 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
worked wonders on my old boy (oh and the goat!) mind you nothing worked on the sec D i used to try &amp; ride!! he was just a evil loon. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for the input.. i just pray to god i don't own one of the above then!


----------



## Aoibhin (4 December 2009)

think its more to do with his sire than anything, ive met 4 sec D's no  by Geller Dago &amp; not one id wish to own or even ride again, might be ive just found the mad ones (but im not one for death rides anymore).


----------



## FanyDuChamp (4 December 2009)

Never did anything for Cappy. I use Relax me and it is great.


----------



## Azabache (7 December 2009)

I put my boy on it and didn't tell anyone. Everyone started telling me how much better behaved he was, so I'm a big fan of it. I've recommended it to friends and they too have had good results. I do think though that what works for one horse doesn't always work for another.


----------



## Ginnyg (17 September 2020)

Has anyone used this safely on goats?


----------



## shamrock2021 (17 September 2020)

This is the one I use


----------



## Ginnyg (17 September 2020)

Lexi2009 said:



			This is the one
		
Click to expand...

For goats? I'm in the UK so some products aren't available here.


----------



## shamrock2021 (17 September 2020)

Ginnyg said:



			For goats? I'm in the UK so some products aren't available here.
		
Click to expand...

For horses not goats I was just giving the original poster another option . I would start your own thread .


----------



## Ginnyg (17 September 2020)

Lexi2009 said:



			For horses not goats I was just giving the original poster another option . I would start your own thread .
		
Click to expand...

Ok


----------



## Shay (19 September 2020)

I've had really good results with Placid having not got anywhere with the various magnesium based calmers.  It would now be my first port of call.  I don't own goats!


----------



## AUB (21 September 2020)

Horse won’t eat it.


----------

